# Pictures of your dream barn?



## Blondehorselover

I love this barn and these stalls!


----------



## Snizard93

Awesome!! Subbing :lol:


----------



## lucky2008

Blondehorselover said:


> I love this barn and these stalls!


Is that a barn pro barn?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondehorselover

lucky2008 said:


> Is that a barn pro barn?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Sorry I'm not sure what you mean. I was just browsing at barns I'd like to have


----------



## lucky2008

Blondehorselover said:


> Sorry I'm not sure what you mean. I was just browsing at barns I'd like to have


I think is, so I think you will like this website
http://www.barnpros.com/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Librahorsegal

Fancy barns are nice. But i think i would stick to something small and cute. 

http://www.bestsheds.com/images/horsebarnshedrow.jpg It has a tack room in the middle.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

I can't take a screencap of the image in my brain but it has great ventilation, brass fittings, a hayloft and numerous hot male grooms wandering around ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32

I would love something like this.


----------



## rbarlo32




----------



## HorseyMum

^ That is actually a very cool looking barn. A bit jealous!!


----------



## OwnedByAlli

Yesterday I was bored so I (coinsidentally, didn't see this thread ) started designing my future house/stables set up... This is what I came up with. Its red sandstone, traditional cumbrian style building, with the house, hay store/storage area and some open style stables to the back. It would be an old disused farm building that I did up myself (if I ever have the money!). And of course the 100s of acres of land I can only dream of owning, would spread around me in every direction... Well, meby one day??


----------



## Snizard93

OwnedByAlli said:


> Yesterday I was bored so I (coinsidentally, didn't see this thread ) started designing my future house/stables set up... This is what I came up with. Its red sandstone, traditional cumbrian style building, with the house, hay store/storage area and some open style stables to the back. It would be an old disused farm building that I did up myself (if I ever have the money!). And of course the 100s of acres of land I can only dream of owning, would spread around me in every direction... Well, meby one day??


That's cool :lol:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

The first one is simple, i'd just like a different style roof (gambrel). I like the simplicity. The second one would be awesome, i would live in the top part, or atleast top half, other half for hay storage. But it might be a bit to costly for me. Just a dream though!!! :wink:


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Uh oh.. Don't get me started!! I would have some of these as more of an outdoor stall, in a shedrow kinda. All around the stall except for the front gate and a window in the back would have grills (mesh?) and 1/4 of each communal wall with the grills would have wood so you can grain/hay/water the horses without the dominant horse getting aggressive at the other horse. And maybe instead of grills have mesh?? These stalls would be 14x14. I could always start out with these stalls as they wouldn't cost a lot at all and slowly start upgrading. 










Oh! Like this! exactly like this, except more of an overhang and bigger stalls  










Then we would have some indoor stalls, 12x14 stall with 14x60 pea graveled/birds eyed graveled run. Stalls would look something like this.. With cinderblock to help prevent fires, and mats up to 4 feet to cushion blows horses throw at the wall. 2/3 of the wall between horses would have grills or mesh to provide a nice feeding/watering area without their dominant neighbor chasing them away. And, the feeding door would be removable for horses who dont bite so they can have another place to stick out their head.. And of course there would be a dutch door leading out to the run. The run would be fenced with diamond mesh and a thin plastic board on top of that.. The horse rail stuff I think. 










The barns shape.. Hmmm.. Well there would be an 8 foot overhang leading out into the runs. A barn like this, but painted to moreof match the modern look of the stalls and the run overhang and the runs. 









Big sliding doors on both ends that are usually left open except when its snowing with a strong wind. There would be that little side opening also so plenty of doors to escape in a fire.


----------



## FlyGap

Here's my dream barn!








The dream is I got it, it's paid for, has storage, and keeps em high and dry. LOL!

Those are so so lovely, now off to go buy a lottery ticket....


----------



## Jessabel

If money was no object, I'd have a stone barn. 










^^^ This would be a dream. Except it would have green accents instead of red. With this interior:










This tack room:










Hey, maybe I'll find out that I'm the long lost heir of some rich relative's fortune. :lol:


----------



## Almond Joy

The barn I ride at is SUPER nice, It would be a dream to own it!!!

Go to Rivendell Farm - Horses Healing Children - Durham, CT


----------



## rbarlo32

Oh my goodness Jessabel I so want that with the red and all.


----------



## xJumperx

Mmmmm... Don't get me started!!! Let's see ... I would build it, custom, to look something like this -










Except it would be white with blue accents - and made of that sort of fiberglass metal stuff ... Fire/lightning proof 
The stalls and tackroom, obviously in the bottom portions -



















And I would live in half the upstairs portion, the other half being for the hay.
Something like this -










And of course, the barn area would have full access to the cooler things like a fridge/microwave in the tack room, bathrooms, crossties with cold/hot water, automatic water ... the works!! 

It would be a boarder and lesson barn, along with my top competition horses, all in the high levels of the Show Jumping world. I would give lessons to riders whom dream of being in top competition, along with the intermediate pepole. I would have some more instructors to help with the beginners and other kids. 

Yay  Some day!!

EDIT: Looking at the rest of the thread, I noticed I accidentally stole some pictures o.o Sorry!!! Not intentional!


----------



## fastforty

I could live with something like this:








Weather tight, lockable & very secure storage.


----------



## Jessabel

rbarlo32 said:


> Oh my goodness Jessabel I so want that with the red and all.


I like the red too, but I would want it to match the green stalls. :wink: Hehe.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch

I would have to say a stone barn sounds grand to me since they are cool in summer and warm in winter. I can see my drafts coming out of this barn....
















I love old historic barns such as this one called PAYNES FARM 

TRR


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *I would have to say a stone barn sounds grand to me since they are cool in summer and warm in winter. I can see my drafts coming out of this barn....*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love old historic barns such as this one called PAYNES FARM
> 
> TRR


Looks to much like a gloomy ole palace dungeon to me! Lol


----------



## attackships

im not sure about the whole thing, but i found this photo of a stall that i LOVED


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

attackships said:


> im not sure about the whole thing, but i found this photo of a stall that i LOVED


I love those stalls too, except for the fact that my gelding and mare are houdinies and manage to escape anything i try to put them in LOL :lol:


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch

CASEY of course it looks gloomy all places look gloomy in the fall theres no green lol But with flowering shrubs and flower beds and trees with leaves that place wouldnt look so gloomy. lol


----------



## Blondehorselover

attackships said:


> im not sure about the whole thing, but i found this photo of a stall that i LOVED


 

Holy crap! I would live there!


----------



## Blondehorselover

Found another one I want I have to stop this.


----------

